# Jail



## skieur (Aug 23, 2007)

Jail! Of course, photos were not permitted!


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 24, 2007)

How did you end up there?

*cough* child molester *cough*


----------



## skieur (Aug 24, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> How did you end up there?


 
Why, taking pictures, of course.

skieur


----------



## glaston (Aug 25, 2007)

That looks like a cell for special criminals. The kind that you want to torture long and slow.


----------



## skieur (Aug 27, 2007)

glaston said:


> That looks like a cell for special criminals. The kind that you want to torture long and slow.


 
See, what happens when they don't like you taking photos.   Just kidding!  This jail dates back to the late 1890s and was still used until just before World War 2.   It is in a Native Peoples' area in Canada's Near North.

skieur


----------



## SnakeVnzl (Sep 2, 2007)

jaja, hey at least you got a bed and some books.

the time i was locked up (just a couple of days) i was in a 10 foot square with 24 PEOPLE!.


----------



## skieur (Sep 5, 2007)

SnakeVnzl said:


> jaja, hey at least you got a bed and some books.
> 
> the time i was locked up (just a couple of days) i was in a 10 foot square with 24 PEOPLE!.


 
Well, the book was the Bible, which would certainly not qualify as light reading.  On the other hand, for some people it might be a cure for insomnia considering the language usage.

skieur


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 18, 2007)

we have an old prison just like that in Jim Thorpe, Pennsylvania.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 18, 2007)

It's nice that they have a little hook where you can hang up your handcuffs at night... :er:


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 18, 2007)

good that they allow you to access the internet from there!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there a nice view outside?


----------



## skieur (Nov 14, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Is there a nice view outside?


 
Well, it is on an island, so it is very secure.

skieur


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 15, 2007)

How did you get this pic??


----------



## skieur (Nov 16, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> How did you get this pic??


 
By sneaking in my pocket camera.

skieur


----------



## Amitay (Nov 21, 2007)

much time to think


----------

